# Hello from Germany



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

A quick hello from the Mosel valley, we are currently in the stelplatz at Wintrich having a couple of beers looking over the river. Have been in Germany for 2 weeks and the weather has been fabulous. This is what lifes about. Speak to you soon.

Regards Bevjohn


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Hope your having better weather than here in Wales - enjoy !


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Ron


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Chausson said:


> Ron


     

Jock too.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We are doing Trier to Koblenz in May and can't wait.
Which is your must see place/town/village/camp so far?

Bob


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bob45 said:


> Which is your must see place/town/village/camp so far?
> 
> Bob


Bob - Don't miss Cochem. Most picturesque setting and fun place on the Mosel.

Driving in the Koblenz direction go under old bridge and shortly there is a riverside Stelplatze on your right (50.15342N 7.16822E). Alternatively, turn left at the police station opposite the Stelplatze and this will lead you over the new bridge to the riverside campsite, Campingplatze am Freizeitzentrum (50.15837N 7.17480E).

Ron


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Bob 45, 

We have just got home in the last few days from Germany and had a fantastic time,the weather was fantastic.There are a lot of stelplatz on the Rhine,2 of our favourites were at Baubach about 6 miles south of Koblenz on the east bank free and on tarmac on the edge of the river.The other was at Bacharach a beautiful location. We also did Trier a lovely city.

Regards Bevjohn


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Make sure you try some yoghurt while you are there, really lovely stuff! Have a great time, and see if you can discover why all german fraus in fuel stations are so darn miserable! lol!

Also check out werberg, sweet little town which has alot of brit RAF there, Lovely little place with some strong lagers - also has a Practika in town, which sells motorhomes conversion stuff off the shelf!


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Have you been to Trier recently - new barriers at Stellplatz. Great fun!


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

We were in Trier a week ago and we could see the barrier,however we turned right and ended up on the car park along with 50 other vans.It was free and apart from a little noise from the nearby Mc Donalds was ok.

Regards Bevjohn


----------

